# Wake with Volume and Screen Off Completely



## Bubbamanlarry (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm rooted, running the stock ROM and would like to have the ability to wake with the volume. Is there an apk out there that will work? I don't want the Market apps, etc. I also use Screen Off and Lock and when I touch it to lock the screen and turn it off, it goes to the lockscreen for 10 seconds. It would be nice to be able to turn it off directly with the app instead of waiting, or pressing the power button. Any ideas on that one?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"Bubbamanlarry said:


> I'm rooted, running the stock ROM and would like to have the ability to wake with the volume. Is there an apk out there that will work? I don't want the Market apps, etc. I also use Screen Off and Lock and when I touch it to lock the screen and turn it off, it goes to the lockscreen for 10 seconds. It would be nice to be able to turn it off directly with the app instead of waiting, or pressing the power button. Any ideas on that one?


Quick boot works perfect for turning phone off, and "no lock" works for waking the phone with volume key, both from market


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Quick boot works perfect for turning phone off, and "no lock" works for waking the phone with volume key, both from market


no lock really allows you to wake your Bionic using the volume key? I'm playing with it right now and the best I can do is randomly wake the phone after pressing both volume keys about a billion times each, which key(s) exactly do you press and how many times? I must be missing something...


----------



## Bubbamanlarry (Jul 13, 2011)

I know about No Lock. It takes you straight to the homescreen. That can be bad if you hit something on the screen after accidently pressing the volume key. And Quick Boot turns the phone off completely. I just want to put the phone directly to sleep (dark screen). When I tap Screen Off and Lock, it goes off, and then back to the lockscreen. The screen then goes off after about 10 seconds. I need a workaround to bypass the lockscreen after pressing Screen Off and Lock.


----------

